# Solved: Facebook Trojan



## OAR 404 (May 11, 2005)

Stupidly clicked on a link saying something along the lines of "Is it alright if i put this picture of you on my facebook/myspace" It then gave a link to a facebook site and I didnt catch on when it asked to run a program. So now I think I keep sending my friends the link over AIM. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:49:22 PM, on 12/19/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb03.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1134503783\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\wpwin11.exe
C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1134503783\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Click here to download the trial version of *Ewido Security Suite*: 
http://www.ewido.net/en/download/

· Install Ewido.
· During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
· Launch ewido.
· It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen.
· On the left side of the main screen click update.
· Click on Start and let it update.
· *DO NOT* run a scan yet.

Restart your computer into *Safe Mode* now. 
(Start tapping the *F8* key at Startup, before the Windows logo screen).
Perform the following steps in Safe Mode:

* Run Ewido:
Click on scanner
Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK.
When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
Save the report to your desktop.

Reboot.

*Post a new Hijack This log and the results of the Ewido scan.*


----------



## OAR 404 (May 11, 2005)

sorry it took so long to respond...been kind of busy

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:03:39 PM, on 12/21/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\savedump.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb03.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1134503783\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1134503783\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 10:57:49 PM, 12/21/2005
+ Report-Checksum: A76C29D5

+ Scan result:

C:\!KillBox\hotta.exe/dlcl.edp -> Worm.Randon : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Allison McRae\Cookies\allison [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Allison McRae\Cookies\allison [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Allison McRae\Cookies\allison [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Allison McRae\Cookies\allison [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Allison McRae\Cookies\allison [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Allison McRae\Local Settings\Application Data\Wildtangent\Cdacache\00\00\0E.dat/files\wtvh.dll -> Spyware.WildTangent : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Shopathomeselect : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Adbrite : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Euroclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Casinotropez : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Com : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected]jgho.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Com : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Liveperson : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Liveperson : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Shopathomeselect : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Casinotropez : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Cookies\andy [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Shopathomeselect : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy McRae\Local Settings\Application Data\Wildtangent\Cdacache\00\00\11.dat/files\wtvh.dll -> Spyware.WildTangent : Error during cleaning
C:\Documents and Settings\Marie McRae\Cookies\marie [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Marie McRae\Cookies\marie [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Marie McRae\Cookies\marie [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Marie McRae\Cookies\marie [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Coremetrics : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Marie McRae\Cookies\marie [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Marie McRae\Cookies\marie [email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Marie McRae\Cookies\marie [email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Overture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\4A7601B6-5EEA-4FF3-B566-84C4A5\63F01B87-7C49-4CE4-B69D-A85985 -> Spyware.EliteBar : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe -> Backdoor.SdBot.aad : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## OAR 404 (May 11, 2005)

posted the new hijack log and ewido results....sorry it took a little while


----------



## OAR 404 (May 11, 2005)

anybody out there????


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Cheeseball had a death in the family. She asked me to take over for her here.

Please run Kaspersky online virus scan *here*.

When the scan is finished, Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from Kaspersky scan*


----------



## OAR 404 (May 11, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:19:47 PM, on 12/22/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb03.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT
Thursday, December 22, 2005 21:18:32
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.67.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 23/12/2005
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 156771
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: standard
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 82585
Number of viruses found: 6
Number of infected objects: 10
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 4135 sec

Infected Object Name - Virus Name
C:\!KillBox\cmdexe_hta.vir	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.HTA.Agent.c
C:\!KillBox\explorx.exe	Infected: Exploit.Win32.MS04-011
C:\!KillBox\hotta.exe/dlcl.edp	Infected: Net-Worm.Win32.Randon
C:\!KillBox\hotta.exe/explorx.exe	Infected: Exploit.Win32.MS04-011
C:\!KillBox\hotta.exe/hosts	Infected: Trojan.Win32.Qhost
C:\!KillBox\hotta.exe/zema	Infected: Net-Worm.Win32.Randon
C:\!KillBox\hotta.exe	Infected: Net-Worm.Win32.Randon
C:\!KillBox\jocker.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.hk
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\backups\backup-20051103-182717-967-Microsoft Office_hta.vir	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.HTA.Agent.c
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{B37680B2-BA0A-4E5D-BF30-83E44C588624}\RP30\A0004435.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ajw

Scan process completed.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

How is everything now?


----------



## OAR 404 (May 11, 2005)

I think everythings alright....thanks


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're Welcome! 

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

*Check this out* for info on how to tighten your security settings and some good free tools to help prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

